# Courser im Grafik modus



## simicoder (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe für mein eigenes os einen editor im Grafik modus 12 programmmiert. Und nun habe ich das das problem das der courser nicht mehr angezeigt wird. ich Möchte das der courser wie im text modus angezeigt wird. Weiß jemand wie das geht? Mein OS ist im Realmode aber wenn es notwendig ist kann ich auch in den protected mode wechseln.
Bitte helft mir.
Gruß simicoder


----------

